# Installing a sub+amp in a B6 Passat with stock deck



## nataku1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a few questions about adding an aftermarket system in my car.
I currently have an Audison SRx3, and JL Audio 10W6 from a previous car that I want to add into my 2007 Passat and just had a few questions
I'm not sure what type of sound system mine came with, I've searched. I have a 6 disc mp3 changer, 3-way speakers in the front, and 2-way speakers in the back.
What I want to do is keep the stock deck and (maybe) the stock speakers, and add in my amp and sub to amp the front speakers, and possibly the rear speakers if I decide to pick up another amp for that or leave it unamped and fade to the front only.
I'm assuming the stock deck does not have any pre-outs, but I thought I'd ask anyways. I don't want to take anything apart until I've planned this all out.
If I want to add in an aftermarket amp, I realize I need to add a line out converter such as an Audio Control LC6, or something equivalent. Alternatively, I've noticed that my Audison SRx3 has speaker inputs that it converts into lowlevel signals to be processed by the amp.
What I don't know is if the stock deck has a built in amplifier and crossover to output a 3-way signal out, in which case, would my existing amp, or even the Audio Control work? Would I need a cross over to take the different levels of signals into one single one before entering the amp or Audio Control.
My goals are
- to minimize cost
- minimize the number of components I need to install in my car
- keep a stock locking face (don't want people stealing my car or equipment in my car because they see something nice, plus I like the stock look)
- minimize costs
- have some decent sounding music with a little bass. Doesn't have to be crystal clear, but a little better than stock with a little bass would be great
Also, are the stock speakers in my Passat worth amping? Do they have more potential than my stock system can give it? 
Thanks in advance
I'm wondering


----------



## ed5480 (Sep 2, 2008)

do you have two new items you want to put in? as i understand you have a new amp and a new sub to put in. if thats the case what type of amp is it because usual you need one amp for regular speakers and a different amp for subs.


----------



## dallas04gli (Jun 25, 2007)

if you have the monsoon system, it is already amped for the interior speakers.


----------



## nataku1 (Oct 28, 2008)

any quick tips for checking which kind of system I have? I did not pick the options on the car, and wasn't sure which it came with.
I have the amp (Audison SRx3) and the sub already. The amp is a 3-channel amp built specifically for fronts + a sub, as I used to have a 2-seater, I only needed the 3 channels.
What i'm looking for is to see if anybody can tell me whether 07 Passats with whichever type of stock system I have, has a built-in amp in the deck which separates 3-channels up front (in which case, I believe I need a 3-way to 1-way crossover before entering my amp or LOC), 
or if it has an external amp, which means there's a nonoseparated signel, 
or something else
So I guess the best place to start is, how do I tell what kind of system I have?


----------



## nataku1 (Oct 28, 2008)

I found this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...52634, which says B6 Passats have either the Premium or Dynaudio system.
I'm pretty sure I have the Premium as I don't have Dynaudio written on the doors nor do I have amps below my seat.
Now, does anybody know if there are external amps anywhere else in the car (if so, where?), or if it's built-in to the stereo


----------

